# Loco and Tender



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

I apologize if this has been answered before. I tried to search and did not find it.

When using LGB MTS to control a loco and tender, do you use two decoders set to the same address or one decoder with power run from the loco to the tender?


I read the threads on Consisting but that seems more for multiple locomotives.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried both and like having one engine/tender on a single decoder plus I can control the smoke unit with 3 levels of heat with the Zimo I installed and have the Engineer cab light go out when running but on when stopped.


----------

